# Please Help



## bunhugger (Mar 3, 2009)

We have two New Zeland Whites in our rescue that need to be placed. They are mother and daughter with the daughter being a very symptomatic Pasturella and Bordatella carrier. If anyone knows anyone out there that will open there home to these wonderful girls (a home with no other buns) please let me know.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 3, 2009)

The two buns are through 3Bunnies. This is the rescue I foster for. We really need to find someone soon. 

Oompa and Loompa


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I am not asking for my self a friend on myspace can they have another bun if the two never meet different rooms. 


She has a outdoor bun but her mom said she could get 2 indoor buns if they where spayed and or nuetered


----------



## bunhugger (Mar 3, 2009)

This would not be a good situation for a young person...Loompa will need shots every other day


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone intrested should read this. Pasteurella and Bordatella


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 3, 2009)

She is in her early 20's not young well 20 to be exact we graduated together she is about 6 months older then me she will be turning 21 in june
and in college to be a vet tech 

She stays with mom because college is right down the road the rabbit they have now is little sisters and she want two of her own so she could have them when she leaves home in the summer


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 3, 2009)

These rabbits are in CT. Where they safely could be trasported is limited.


----------



## Haley (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> She has a outdoor bun but her mom said she could get 2 indoor buns if they where spayed and or nuetered



Why doesnt she just have her bunny spayed/neutered and bring it inside?

I hope those two find a forever home! We can definitely help arrange transport if anyone in neighboring states isinterested (assuming 3 bunnies approves).


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 4, 2009)

*Haley wrote: *


> *Mrs. PBJ wrote: *
> 
> 
> > She has a outdoor bun but her mom said she could get 2 indoor buns if they where spayed and or nuetered
> ...




Her bun is but like I said its her little sitters.

She is my age and getting a retal in the summer and wants some bun of her own to take with her. They have had bunns there whole lifes.

She got her bunny when she was ten. He just passed about a year ago and her little sister got her bun when she was ten her little sister is 15.

Her little sister want to keep it outside they have a shed like its a minnie house. Used to be our play house when we where all kids. Has a a/c and heater in it.

A couch it is like our game room well party room sense where all older. has a couch tv minnie pool table and cable it is hooked up we alway go over there and play cards and stuff. Thats where her little sistter keeps her rabbiot cause she is alway out there doing home work and stuff. She spend more time out there then in her own bedroom.

The couch has a bed in it and such.

Many memeries in that room.

Thats all but My friend only goes out there when where all together cause there grandmother lives woth them so we cant make noise and get loud in the house. That room seems so much smaller with 5 20 year ol dpeople verses when we where 5 and 6 years old or even teenagers watching a movie.or Laying on the bed

Thats all behind that



But after reading up on this I can see why it owuld not be safe to transport them to far. She is looking but not like everyday on the computer or anything. Just kinda word of mouth right now. Thats why I asked. When she really starts looking it wont be hard for her to find her friendsshe wants a bonded pair.


----------



## bunhugger (Mar 6, 2009)

Just an update...it looks as though Loompa is developing head tilt. They don't have much time...please if anyone knows any other rabbit forums or groups please post them. They need a home asap. They are wonderful girls...if I had the money I would build a house for them in my yard...:cry1:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2009)

:hug: Text me if she gets worse. I could meet you there if anything.


----------

